
Vivaldi browser introduces Break Mode – Let us know what you think - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-introduces-break-mode/
======
Catweazle
Great feature, even better to highlight the relevant parts of the URL and make
them independently clickable

